#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Curso On-line de Linux gratis.

## brunophsp

Ola galera tudo bom primeiramente devo agradecer esse fórum que já me ajudou muito com pesquisa em mikrotik e para esta agradecendo isso vou esta iniciando hoje vídeo aula para aprendizado a Linux e vou esta usando o livro de referencia Certificação Linux PLI-1 e espero esta ajudando muita gente com esses vídeo.
Link do Blog http://bphernandes.blogspot.com.br/

E qualquer duvida é so pergunta que vou ajudar a todos.

----------


## davidmilfont

Ótima iniciativa amigo.Parabéns!

----------


## RickBrito

Opa, isso ae, sempre compartilhar conhecimento, parabéns.

----------


## wagnersn

Parabéns pela iniciativa!

----------


## brunophsp

Opa galera valeu pelo incentivo e toda semana vou postar vídeo novo e posto aqui no forum ok.

----------


## brunophsp

Ai Galera acabo de fazer mais um vídeo http://bphernandes.blogspot.com.br/2...-hardware.html nesse vídeo vou esta ensinando como fazer a identificação de hardware pci e usb ok

----------


## brunophsp

Galera nessa vídeo aula, vou esta ensinando como remover senha do root sem saber ela e como aumentar a segurança do seu sistema para ele não ficar com essa falha.
http://bphernandes.blogspot.com.br/2...-e-coloca.html

----------


## Ronaldo Barboza

Parabens Bruno. Aula muito boa!

----------

